# Looking for a DTG fulfillment company (UK)



## Neilc (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi, 

I'm looking to outsource all my production. 

Will need a minimum of 100 items a week (and growing quickly) dispatched. Mainly t-shirts and hoodies, but preferably mugs too (although that bit's negotiable). We're looking to at least double output in the next 12 months.

We're looking to find a company/supplier who'll be able to spend in excess of £100k with over the next year (currently spending the equivalent of over £5k a month on garments/print/overheads).

Any suggestions for a good company who we can speak to?

Cheers,

Neil


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

Are bothered what area they re located in.


----------



## Neilc (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Colin, 

Ideally they'd be in the Bristol/Newport area, but ultimately it's just someone who can be trusted and do a consistent and good job. The more reliable a job they do, the less time we'd have to spend visiting them. So if they're perfect, and can deal with approx £100k of business in the next year, I don't mind if they're based in Dundee! 

;-)

Thanks,

Neil


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

IMHO,
Best printer in UK is~
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/stitch-up.html
I guarantee his job. If you are not satisfy 100% money back.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

More addition 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/neoflex/t228755.html
Cheers! London Pride.


----------



## Neilc (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks Peter!


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

allamerican said:


> IMHO,
> Best printer in UK is~
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/stitch-up.html
> I guarantee his job. If you are not satisfy 100% money back.
> Cheers! Beers are on me always.


Sorry Peter my mistake, I thought a fulfilment company had at least 4 printers and the staff to run them so they can offer a fast uninterrupted high volume service.

Printing part time from home around a day job ?

Also Now LMHO.


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

Neilc said:


> Hi Colin,
> 
> Ideally they'd be in the Bristol/Newport area, but ultimately it's just someone who can be trusted and do a consistent and good job. The more reliable a job they do, the less time we'd have to spend visiting them. So if they're perfect, and can deal with approx £100k of business in the next year, I don't mind if they're based in Dundee!
> 
> ...


Ok I will send you the details of companies with enough printers to offer you a reliable quick turnaround via PM. What is the split of darks & lights ?

Regards

Colin


----------



## Smckee21 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi Neil, if you are ok working with a USA vendor I can easily help you out. We specialize in DTG fulfillment projects like yours and offer the best service, selection, and of course great pricing. We ship out domestic and internationally 6 days per week. If you are interested in working with a USA vendor let me know and I'll send you some more details. Can you offer me an e-mail address where we can work direct? Thanks

Steve
215-672-2382 EXT 104 or [email protected]


----------



## Neilc (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Steve,

We are actually looking to expand to the USA very soon (we export quite a lot there already).

I've made a note of your details and will be in touch.

Thanks!


----------

